# Tv Os 14 : plus de Dolby Atmos



## nicoolas94 (24 Septembre 2020)

Hello à tous,
Depuis la mise à jour de tv Os 14 sur mon Apple TV 4K, je n’ai plus le Dolby Vison qui s’active (sur ma télé LG OLED).
Pourtant avant, ça se faisait automatiquement. 
Pourtant j’ai bien regardé dans les paramètres audio de mon Apple TV, et c’est bien sur Dolby Atmos par défaut.
Aucun souci pour le Dolby Vision par contre.
Avez-vous ce souci aussi?
Merci!


----------



## zerouxx (2 Décembre 2020)

As tu activé le Dolby vision ? L ATV fait le test avec l écran noir?


----------

